# Feliz Navidad and thanks to the Forum!



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I want to shout out to the Forum and the great regular posters who provide such helpful info. I learned a lot last year planning for my big move and this year getting used to my new country. You often take flak but keep the help coming and I know I am not alone in appreciating the different opinions and the great advice to questions that are asked and answered over and over with such grace and patience. 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Grizzy said:


> I want to shout out to the Forum and the great regular posters who provide such helpful info. I learned a lot last year planning for my big move and this year getting used to my new country. You often take flak but keep the help coming and I know I am not alone in appreciating the different opinions and the great advice to questions that are asked and answered over and over with such grace and patience.
> 
> Muchas Gracias!


¡ No hay de que ! as we say in Spain.............I guess that's not so very different in Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> ¡ No hay de que ! as we say in Spain.............I guess that's not so very different in Mexico?


In Mexico it's more common to say, "De nada", but "No hay de qué" will be understood here as well.

Merry Christmas and Happy Chanukah to all my Expat Forum friends!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*y Nosotros*

:wreath:
From here in the Crabby State of Maryland - Merry Christmas to all and a hearty THANK YOU for the advice and camaraderie of the Forum People. Feliz Ano Nuevo! :santa:

By this time next year, it is our wish to have our new place ready for us to move into and to start 2013 in our new home.

Thank you all again - having people on the ground where you are going, makes it easier and more friendly. :grouphug: We are looking to meeting some of the Lakeside people in April 2012!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Feliz Navidad to all of you, so happy to be celebrating Christmas in Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FHBOY said:


> :wreath:
> Feliz Ano Nuevo!


There it is; a threat from FHBOY! Darned if I want a new one, as my present one works quite properly, thank you very much. 

So, before you will be allowed south of the border, find out how to put tildes and other accents in your messages. It can make a big difference.

Ano nuevo = New anus.
Año nuevo = New year.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to second that! It is from a few on this site I'm able to make my plans to vacation and move to Mexico.

I can't wait until I'm able to say thank you in person to them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> There it is; a threat from FHBOY! Darned if I want a new one, as my present one works quite properly, thank you very much.
> 
> So, before you will be allowed south of the border, find out how to put tildes and other accents in your messages. It can make a big difference.
> 
> ...


Dios Mio! Lo siento! Yeah, I just can't remember the PC Alt + combinations --- looks like you'll have to string me along for a while!


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

Grizzy said:


> I want to shout out to the Forum and the great regular posters who provide such helpful info. I learned a lot last year planning for my big move and this year getting used to my new country. You often take flak but keep the help coming and I know I am not alone in appreciating the different opinions and the great advice to questions that are asked and answered over and over with such grace and patience.
> 
> Muchas Gracias!


Here here to the Forum!! The help is beyond measure thanks to all...
:xmascandle: And may the coming year bring all peace, health and lots of laughter..


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

I totally agree! Whereas a person on the street will answer your question whether he knows the correct answer or not, due to cultural differences that have been discussed in other threads, the people on this forum will try to answer all questions but with the correct answer, as far as it depends on them. That is invaluable because you can then quickly verify the information provided and then act on it without having to re-invent the wheel.

Excellent!


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

*Cheat sheet?*



RVGRINGO said:


> There it is; a threat from FHBOY! Darned if I want a new one, as my present one works quite properly, thank you very much.
> 
> So, before you will be allowed south of the border, find out how to put tildes and other accents in your messages. It can make a big difference.
> 
> ...



Is there a cheat sheet available? I would like to learn how!
:focus: 
Merry Christmas & Happy & Healthy in 2012


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The simple method of inserting the appropriate accent marks, is to use a Mac. They provide several with just a touch of the ALT/Option key, and a vast array under 'Special Characters' in the EDIT mode.
Otherwise, with a PC, you will have to learn some tedious numerical commands. I can't help you with those, as I have used only Macs since 1984.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The simple method of inserting the appropriate accent marks, is to use a Mac. They provide several with just a touch of the ALT/Option key, and a vast array under 'Special Characters' in the EDIT mode.
> Otherwise, with a PC, you will have to learn some tedious numerical commands. I can't help you with those, as I have used only Macs since 1984.


If you use a PC, you can switch to one of several available Spanish keyboards, and it's very easy to do. I switch back and forth between English (United States) and Spanish (International Sort). I'm by no means a computer maven, so if I can figure it out, anyone can!


----------



## theladygeorge (Aug 29, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> If you use a PC, you can switch to one of several available Spanish keyboards, and it's very easy to do. I switch back and forth between English (United States) and Spanish (International Sort). I'm by no means a computer maven, so if I can figure it out, anyone can!


Thanks a lot! Sounds like the easy way to go! Happy New Year!


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The simple method of inserting the appropriate accent marks, is to use a Mac. They provide several with just a touch of the ALT/Option key, and a vast array under 'Special Characters' in the EDIT mode.
> Otherwise, with a PC, you will have to learn some tedious numerical commands. I can't help you with those, as I have used only Macs since 1984.


For those of us who are PC'ers and not MAC'ers here's a link to a list of key strokes and the codes needed.
Typing Spanish Language Characters on an English keyboard.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Can you also discuss Japanese currency (¥), the hundreds of math symbols (⩽⪇), Turkish letters (Ş), chess pieces (♞♜♝), weather symbols (☂☼☾☁), or even things like these (®™№℉Ω)?
It is amazing that there are so many. I'll admit to not knowing what most of them mean.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Can you also discuss Japanese currency (¥), the hundreds of math symbols (⩽⪇), Turkish letters (Ş), chess pieces (♞♜♝), weather symbols (☂☼☾☁), or even things like these (®™№℉Ω)?
> It is amazing that there are so many. I'll admit to not knowing what most of them mean.


That's the advantage of using ASK.com. It helps me find a whole bunch of misc. useless info. As a dear friend used to tell me "sometimes even a blind squirrel finds an acorn" and I've been that squirrel for more years that I want to think about. But if I keep trying every so often I do hit on a good response.

Everyone---please have a safe. sane, and very happy New Year. And just think, you could be in hometown, downtown getting mugged. What a life we live here.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

pappabee said:


> For those of us who are PC'ers and not MAC'ers here's a link to a list of key strokes and the codes needed.
> Typing Spanish Language Characters on an English keyboard.


A great list, pappabee. Thanks.

For apple fans, there are some great, free apps. Look up Spanishdict in the apps store. I carry around a couple on the iPod Touch I carry around and use them every day.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Couldn't Let This Pass!!*



RVGRINGO said:


> Can you also discuss Japanese currency (¥), the hundreds of math symbols (⩽⪇), Turkish letters (Ş), chess pieces (♞♜♝), weather symbols (☂☼☾☁), or even things like these (®™№℉Ω)?
> It is amazing that there are so many. I'll admit to not knowing what most of them mean.


Folks, you read it here first:

 RV has admitted he doesn't know everything...yet!** 

But give him time...he will - Thanks to all!

FHBOY

_**just a lot of important stuff he freely shares_


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Once I made the mistake of telling a friend I was writing "anotes" (notes) to family. 



RVGRINGO said:


> There it is; a threat from FHBOY! Darned if I want a new one, as my present one works quite properly, thank you very much.
> 
> So, before you will be allowed south of the border, find out how to put tildes and other accents in your messages. It can make a big difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone! I want to thank all of you for everything I read on a daily basis! Now that it's 2012 I can say I'm moving to Mexico this year!! I go on this site every day just scanning thru posts on different subjects-lots I know I'll need- tips on PG&E, insurance, etc. 
So many people talk about what they coulda shoulda woulda done in their lives, and I'm so excited we are going to live our dream. But I see here on this website that lots & lots of people do live their dreams! You are all my peeps! We are a 50 something couple about to start the next part of our lives. I will keep on reading and asking questions, and hey- maybe at some point I'll have contributions as someone living my dream! Happy New Year everyone!


----------

